# Up-Date On Yogi*



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Where do I start. First The Love & Support shown to us is Greatly appreciated. What Happened was Yogi had a day where he just layed and acted very different -2 days before that he was scooting his little but but having reg Poopies but seemed to be straining to get them out.*

*He Also Was Biting at his tail and duppy area.*
*So I Though it was his anal Glands that needed to be expressed and maybe he needed a Antibiotic.*
*This Had Happened 7 months ago to him.*

*I Took him to the vet And we Talked. His Glands were no full at all. After Much taking and review. He Did the set of xrays and that's when he seen a lot of gas and a object. one large one and a smaller one.*

*He Didn't like what he was seeing. And told me if it has not moved at all on sat Morning I would have to leave him there for a surgery.*

*My Heart Was Breaking. Well this Morning he Did reg Poopies No Temp no Bloating and The Object has Moved. I Must Put My Faith in this Doctor and My Trust in God. I Have The Dr's Home Phone No, And If He would Begin to Vomit or anything strange he will see him ASAP.*

*I Have Cryed And Prayed so Hard. I Feel this Is In the Lords Hands and I Have done everything right.*

*The Love and Support Shown To Me By So Many Is Wonderful Ill Never forget this. This Is The Love of My Life and I Thank each and Everyone of You from the Bottom of my Heart.*
*Nickee**


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nickee, I am so sorry this is happening. Did they say what the object could be. Is it something the vet thinks will pass in his stool? I am praying for you and Yogi....I am sure either way whether he needs surgery or not it will all be okay in the end. Its good he is acting fine and he isn't sick. Praying, praying for you both!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I love you girl. I was awake pretty much all night thinking about you and Yogi. Breathe a little easier now...call me later if you want to talk. Try and get some rest. Keep Yogi close and kiss him for me.*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Nickee all of Yogi's aunties are worried. We are sending prayers, well wishes, and good thoughts to both of you. We love your little guy and his devoted mommy.:grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Nickee,

I am so sorry for the stress this has put on you and Yogi. It had to be such a difficult thing to go through, but it sounds like things are improving. Thoughts for you two and hope thing continue to improve.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks NIckee for the update on your precious Yogi and was glad to see that he seems to be doing better. However, did an x-ray show that the object moved?? Not clear on that since apparently Yogi is home with you and has no temp, no bloating, etc. Prayers will continue for both Yogi and you too. And yes, God is watching over Yogi and you too. Please do keep us posted as to any and all updates on Yogi since I know that there are so very many here on SM that are very concerned for Yogi's health condition.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Nickee, I thought about you all night. I am glad he seems to be improving and we have our paws crossed hoping he won't need surgery.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nickee I'm glad things are looking better for little Yogi, you must have been out of your mind with worry. You are both in my prayers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yipee for Yogi!! Continued prayers that things continue to move along smoothly.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Yogi! You are a little trooper, get well soon and don't scare mom like that anymore little baby. Nickee, my heart is with you.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Saying prayers for Yogi that this resolves itself. I can imagine how worried you must be.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Nickee all of Yogi's aunties are worried. We are sending prayers, well wishes, and good thoughts to both of you. We love your little guy and his devoted mommy.:grouphug:


Amen!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Thanks NIckee for the update on your precious Yogi and was glad to see that he seems to be doing better. However, did an x-ray show that the object moved?? Not clear on that since apparently Yogi is home with you and has no temp, no bloating, etc. Prayers will continue for both Yogi and you too. And yes, God is watching over Yogi and you too. Please do keep us posted as to any and all updates on Yogi since I know that there are so very many here on SM that are very concerned for Yogi's health condition.


 

*Yes Todays Xrays Showed it has Moved.*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thank you all so much. I was and am Still a Mess. I Just don't handle Things well. I Have Panic Attacks. But My Baby Is right here by my Side. He Feels fine Acting Like a Yogi* I Don't let him outside in the grass at all I watch him 24/7 never been a day without him or have left him home alone.*

*When he was little and I walked him he would pick up gravel -we have a crush and run type and id have to get it out of his mouth. The Day this Started I left someone take him up the drive to the mail box I didn't want to but he had not been on his leash for some time because of my paranoia.*
*That Might have been it it might not have.*

*The Lord is watching over him And My Faith is Keeping me going. Plus all the Prayers from Friends.*
*Nickee**


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope and pray yogi gets better. know that we are all here for you.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, Nickee, I am so sorry you and little Yogi are going through this! I'm so glad to hear he is acting like he feels better. I will continue to keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. I hope the objects move on out with no difficulty. Hugs!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nickee, sending prayers and positive thoughts for Yogi and you too. So thankful that he is home with you and that it appears that whatever is in there is on the move. Good luck to you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're all praying and holding you and Yogi in our hearts so he will get better quickly!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Praise The Lord!!!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Many thoughts and prayers going your way. Hopefully things will continue on the right path and all will end well!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Good news this morning, Nickee! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

that is great that Yogi is better now. Thank you for updates


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad things are better this morning! Looks like we have another one on poop patrol to see what it is that passes through!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

so glad that it has moved!!! :heart: continued prayers to you and little Yogi... :heart:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so relieved and happy that things are going better. Yogi and you are in my prayers!! I can't imagine how stressed you were Nickee, I was a nervous wreck for you!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Thinking about you & Yogi today.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hang in there girl...it sounds like Yogi has been in good hands and you can take a breather now! Hugs for you both : )


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Glad to hear yogi is much better today! Hope he continues to feel better and better and no more scares! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy to hear Yogi is holding his own. Continued prayers for both of you.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thank you for all Your Thoughts kind posts and Prayers. It Sure Has Helped me in ways you will never Know. My Head is Starting to clear from some of this. Iam Still Worried But Your Kindness Has Helped so Much.*

*My Sweet Boy is Bathed for the day and Just Resting. Here is his Picture today.*
*We Love you all And Hope Tuesday puts a end to this all. We also Hope A Poopy brings us something special.*

*Ps Yogi said the Monkeys Did It. I Said Yogi Are they Giving You Banana Chips! lol*


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

He looks so cute in those pictures.....we love you both!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Nickee-I know The Watch...living it, it takes years and years off your life. 

So glad for you Dear, I have added him to angel candle i have lit for Rory.

Maltese Hugs I feel so badly for you the terror must be ungodly.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Glad to hear Yogi is doing better and hope that continues. Hugs, thoughts and prayers sent his and your way


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Glad to hear that Yogi is doing better. I know you must have been a nervous wreck. I sure would have been.

Continuing prayers that you and Yogi are OK.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy to hear Yogi is doing better!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Nickee...I'm sorry this happened to Yogi...I hope his poopies stay looking good so mommy can breathe now...me & Lacie will say a little prayer so he doesn't have any more problems and this is all behind you...:hugging:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Nickee I'm so happy that Yogi is feeling better and is his normal adorable self. Good Luck on Tuesday that all is fine. Yogi, don't scare your Mommy like that any more.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Dearest Nickee, I know you have been through an awful scare but hopefully Yogi will continue to improve and this will all be behind both of you soon. My prayers will continue, along with everyone elses, til the little guy is "A OK".


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just saw those adorable pictures of little Yogi and was so happy to hear that he is doing so much better Nickee!!! Prayers will certainly continue for both of you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nickee - so relieved to hear that Yogi is acting and feeling...like Yogi. :wub::wub: Hoping for the improvement to continue, the whatever it was to pass and for you both to get a lot of rest. The most adorable photos of your cute little boy. You're in our thoughts and prayers.:wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Y........Yogi, tell us, did you think it was popcorn or what?opcorn:

O........Oh! so how long do we have to be on poopie patrol?olice:

G........Give "it" to us already:HistericalSmiley:

I.........I and all SM aunties cannot wait anymore , we are too anxious to see the poopie:smpullhair:





*


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am SO sorry that Yogi has not been well by I am glad to hear that he is doing better. I just said a prayer for him that God will watch over yogi and also Yogi's mama. ***Big hugs to you***


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Nickee, Sorry you have to go through this. I'm glad he is doing better and I hope he continues to feel better and free of it all soon. Prayers are being sent your way from Simba and I. Feel better Yogi baby!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to the Poop Patrol olice:olice: Brigade, Nikee. We are an unusual group. . . it is a group that one does not join--you are inducted---you don't want to be here! But hey, you are, because of your love & diligence in being a good mommy. You will be :smpullhair::smpullhair:, you will be :smscare2: rayer: :yes: :crying: :tumbleweed: 
It is allowed even to be a little :wacko1:

But as an official member of the patrol may I say that we who wait with you will celebrate together the results!:cheer::celebrate :cheer:

:wub::wub:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Nickee hoping all is better this morning, keeping you both in my prayers. Yes these little fluffs do become the love of our lives....


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Watching and waiting. Good luck today.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Good morning Nikee, hoping all is well with Yogi today. Keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Welcome to the Poop Patrol olice:olice: Brigade, Nikee. We are an unusual group. . . it is a group that one does not join--you are inducted---you don't want to be here! But hey, you are, because of your love & diligence in being a good mommy. You will be :smpullhair::smpullhair:, you will be :smscare2: rayer: :yes: :crying: :tumbleweed:
> It is allowed even to be a little :wacko1:
> 
> But as an official member of the patrol may I say that we who wait with you will celebrate together the results!:cheer::celebrate :cheer:
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Sandy, hoping all is well with little Liesl too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, Lynda. . . she is fine!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Still Checkin Poopies Nothing yet. The Above Posts are Keeping me in Smiles. Thanking All of You So Much. Hes Just Playing and Snoozing today. I Know I Make Him Aware that iam A Mess and Worried. Iam Working on Myself. So I Don't Show My Emotions and Have him upset. I Have Been holding him a lot. Its Like Put Me Down I Have things to Do Mommy**

*Wonder if its Not On The xrays? and ultrasound Tuesday, Where would it be?*

*There goes my Worry Mode.*


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Welcome to the Poop Patrol olice:olice: Brigade, Nikee. We are an unusual group. . . it is a group that one does not join--you are inducted---you don't want to be here! But hey, you are, because of your love & diligence in being a good mommy. You will be :smpullhair::smpullhair:, you will be :smscare2: rayer: :yes: :crying: :tumbleweed:
> It is allowed even to be a little :wacko1:
> 
> But as an official member of the patrol may I say that we who wait with you will celebrate together the results!:cheer::celebrate :cheer:
> ...


What more can I say?  Poop, Yogi, Poop! :cheer:


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Happy Yogi is doing better


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

ckanen2n said:


> What more can I say?  Poop, Yogi, Poop! :cheer:


 


*I Have Looked at this Several Times,ANd Laugh Harder each time. Thank You.*

*He Poops Good and On Time. But No Prezzies?*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm glad that things are better! After you told me Nickee I got a call right after from my friend about her dog and the prognoses is very grim! So when I made the post for you I was a mess! Then right after I made the post my neighbour came to me as her dig was bleeding from the paw! So had to make an emergency call to my vet for her! So I'm sorry I haven't been here to write to you that I'm happy there are some good news


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Nickee, I haven't been on SM for about a week, so I didnt see the thread on Yogi's potential operation until this morning. But I am SOOOOOO incredibly happy thatt Yogi is doing well. I can't imagine how frantic you were and feel so sorry you had to endure so much stress and anxiety. Your a great mommy, and Im sure Yogi knows it! 

hugs and kisses!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Nickee, I'm sorry to respond so late. My Mother-in-law was with us all weekend and I wasn't on SM much at all. I've been praying for that sweet baby and will continue to do so. Now, remember to take care of yourself too. Big hugs!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's Yogi doing today?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello To all. Well He Eats Well And Poopies Good. Nothing In It at all.*
*But He Is Only doing one a day he always did 2-3. Sat Dr Says On the Move.*
*Well Wheres it going China. Iam Getting worried again.*

*Different place for Ultrasound Tuesday And Vets For x ray Again.*

*Maybe Nothing Will Ever Come Out???*
*I Just don't Know.:smilie_tischkante::w00t:*


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Let us know what the ultrasound shows, good luck to both of you. Thinking of sweet Yogi and his dear mommy.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Still praying for Yogi and you and will keep praying until this issue is resolved. I know how worried you must be. Let us know what the vet says tomorrow.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nickee - I think it will help to have the utrasound done and see what's up...or down. Hoping it did move...to China, Europe, Australia, wherever!!:thumbsup: Glad that Yogi's feeling okay. He might not have his usual BMs if he's been on meds.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Continued prayers.....I know how you feel Nickee. Hang in there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Still Checkin Poopies Nothing yet. The Above Posts are Keeping me in Smiles. Thanking All of You So Much. Hes Just Playing and Snoozing today. I Know I Make Him Aware that iam A Mess and Worried. Iam Working on Myself. So I Don't Show My Emotions and Have him upset. I Have Been holding him a lot. Its Like Put Me Down I Have things to Do Mommy**
> 
> *Wonder if its Not On The xrays? and ultrasound Tuesday, Where would it be?*
> 
> *There goes my Worry Mode.*


Nickee-I am hugging you, the worry is awful.


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Continued prayers & thoughts honey:*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is Tues. in Vienna & you are on my heart today Yogi. . . what will happen? Sending you kisses & a big hug & prayer for your mom. I will check back later.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that all is well at the vet today!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying for good news today Nickee.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers going out for Yogi!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Yogs!! Thinking about you and your mom. Hope you are better every day!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thinking of you and Yogi this morning! Hoping for some relief for you and Yogi!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

sure hope that today's news will be positive for you and Yogi...please keep us posted Nickee.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Praying all goes well today!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Fingers crossed for the little fluffbutt.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Nickee just popping in to see how things are........................ I am to that things are going to go well!!! Love you both!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I haven't been on SM in days....praying for your sweet Yogi.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hoping all goes well for you and Yogi today.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope the ultrasound is revealing. Sending (((hugs))) to you both.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey Buddy,
I hope everything went well today and you feel better soon.
- Simba


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

